# Porsche targa 4S - SiRamik Glasscoat - Beau Technique - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter and of course Instagram:thumb:

Client came in for assessment with a want and need to give his newly acquired used Porsche targa 4S a complete make over and shave a few years off its patina finish. 
Multi stage correction was agreed with long term paintwork protection solution being SiRamik Glasscoat APT and Daiamas Professionali ceramic coatings. 
Whilst we were there it seemed a shame to not address further by touching in some chips, addressing interior and engine plus wheels removed to deep clean and seal and repaint wheel bolts.




































































































Unfortunately the wheels had received some bad refurbishment so were never going to be perfect however, We got them to the best they could physically be and were treated with SiRamik Glasscoat HR heat resistant coating along with the painted Porsche callipers...



















Engine bay looking factory fresh...



















Interior all cleaned and treated with Gyeon products...





































The good stuff ready for upholding this freshly restored beauties finish...









































































Thanks for looking...










Brief walk around video of the finished vehicle.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Paintwork is as deep as a black hole.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooooh, that's cracking.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I need to get me a dark coloured car because that looks amazing


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That really is sensational Scott.

John [email protected]


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Bob on :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reanimation said:


> Paintwork is as deep as a black hole.


Why thank you:thumb:



JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ooooh, that's cracking.


Cheers.



funkydunk said:


> I need to get me a dark coloured car because that looks amazing


Dark colours sure look sweet when they are shaped up right. The up keep on the other hand can be grinding at times.



Titanium Htail said:


> That really is sensational Scott.
> 
> John [email protected]


Too kind John, many thanks.



dholdi said:


> Bob on :thumb:


Thanks.



tonyy said:


> Great job :thumb:


Cheers.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice work Scott, don't see enough Targa's for my liking.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice work Scott, don't see enough Targa's for my liking.


Cheers Rob.
First targa ive had the pleasure of.
Love the looks of the latest variant.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work! And i love the matts, great touch :thumb:


----------

